# Mason Mountain WMA archery draw hunt



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

They had 2 in October. Anybody on here get drawn? What was your experience? thanks


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard there is a phone # to call and check results but I've been unable to find it. I put in for several this year, and the state seems to run 3-4 weeks past the draw date for notifications (at least for the not selected that is!)


----------

